# 2007 versa clutch master



## Tubbz_72 (Dec 6, 2019)

I own a 2007 Nissan Versa I just replace the clutch master cylinder and the end that goes through the firewall and attaches to the pedal Just Clips on unfortunately my new clutch master cylinder will not stay clipped on did I miss something when putting it together or is this a common problem


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This is the procedure taken from the FSM for installing the master cylinder:

INSTALLATION
1. Tilt master cylinder clockwise by 45° and insert it in the mounting
hole. Rotate counterclockwise to secure it. At this time, nipple is
in the up position.
2. Install master cylinder rod end to clutch pedal.


----------

